# عدة نصائح للمخطوبين والمتزوجين والعشاق by : mina elbatal



## Alexander.t (5 يوليو 2011)

*بما أنى منمتش غير ساعه واحده فقط
طلبت معايا اكتب شوية نصائح
زى ما انتم عارفين لو شايفين النصايح كويسه اعملو بيها
شايفينها مش كويسه نفضولها ونفضولى :fun_lol:

1 - اخطاء متكرره

ديماً اى حد فينا لما الطرف التانى بيغلط بيفكره بنفس الغلطه انه غلطها كتييير قبل كده
للاسف الموضوع ده على أد ما له مزايا وهى محاولة اصلاح خطأ متكرر الا ان الطرف التانى بيعتبر قلبك اسود ومش بتنساله اخطائه وللخروج من المأزق ده حاول لما الطرف التانى يعمل خطأ كرره كتيير متفكروش بنفس الخطأ فى نفس ذات التوقيت 
عامل التوقيت فى التذكير بالاخطاء له الاهميه القصوى فى العدول عن هذا الخطأ.

2 - المبالغه فى الغيره

 احقاقاً للحق بتكون من السيدات اكتر
الغيره مطلوبه ولكن بحدود
يعنى مينفعش تغيرى من أخته او بنت عمه اللى هو بيعتبرها فى مثابة اخته
الغيره القاتله تقتل الحب حتى لو كانت جميله جدا فى اؤلها
أن طالت او قصرت ستتحول الغيره القاتله من روح الحب الى قبر الحب

3 - خصوصية العشاق

للاسف هو انا اول شخص مش هقبل بالخصوصيه
ولكن حقيقى هو موضوع مهم جدا
لو انتى فى علاقه عاطفيه مع مرور الوقت مبيبقاش فى خصوصيه حتى فى الاشياء اللى ممكن محدش يعرفها غير صحابك البنات
خصوصيتك من اهم الاشياء فى الحب.
 متتنزليش عنها لانه ببساطه منضمنش ان الحب ده هيكلل بزواج ولا لا
فمتخليش طرف فى علاقه عاطفيه يأخذ مكانة زوجك
عشان متفقديش رونق الزواج المستقبلى.
فما الفرق بين علاقاتك العاطفيه وزواجكك؟

4 - الخطأ

اكيد بيعدى علينا وقت وكلنا بنغلط
واكيد كلنا سامحنا اصدقاء او زملاء عمل غلطو فى حقنا
يبقى بنعتمد على تقبل الخطأ فى حياتنا بنائاً على العلاقه
فبما أن العلاقه هى علاقه عاطفيه او رسميه
يبقى لازم مساحة تقبل الخطأ من الطرف الاخر تكون على نظاق اوسع من مساحة تقبل الخطأ من صديق

5 - مناقشة المشاكل والاخطاء العاطفيه او الزوجيه

بما اننا مش ملايكه فأكيد هنغلط فى تقدير موضوع معين او امر ما
حذارى من اننا ندخل اشخاص فى حل الغلط اللى وقعنا فيه
حتى لو كان صديق او حد من العائله 
حاولو ديماً تحلو مشاكلكم بعيد عن اى شخص تالت


6 -الخصوصيه

الخصوصيه شىء مهم جدا
من اهم خطوطك الحمرا هى الخصوصيه
لو مكنش ليك خصوصيه فى علاقتك معاها 
أعرف ان العلاقه دى هتفشل يعنى هتفشل
مينفعش خصوصياتك تخرج لأى حد مهما أن كان
اجعل كل حديث خاص يدور بينكم وكأنه صلاه
داخل هيكل او عشور اموالك
فمن غير المحبذ على الاطلاق ان يعرف أحد خوصياتك كما من غير المحبذ أن يعرف أحد صلاتك الشخصيه او عشور اموالك

7 - مشاكل العمل

مشاكل شغلك سيبها على باب بيتك
ومشاكل بيتك سيبها على باب بيتك
ليه 
لان بيتك من المفترض انك متعتبروش لوكاندة المندره 

8 - علاقتك بزوجتك

خصص وقت يومى لزوجتك عشان تتكلم معاها فيه
متخليش علاقتك بزوجتك مجرد علاقة اتنين متزوجين يبدورو فى بعض عن اشياء اوليه للانسان
خلى نظرتك لزوجتك على انها شريكة كفاح ومستقبل
ومتخليش نظرتك ليها على انها تابع
وخد بالك كويس جدا
نظرتك الدائمه لزوجتك ستنطبع فيها بشكل أو باخر
يعنى لو انت محسسها ديماً انها ملهاش قيمه
تأكد انها هتحس بده وهتبدء تعمله بشىء لا ارداى حتى لو هى اصلا حاسه انها ليها قيمه
تأكد ان قيمة زوجتك امامك هى من قيمتك وقيمة زوجتك امام الاخرين هى ايضاً من قيمتك
فأن احتقرتها امام الاخرين 
تأكد اذا كنت انا احد هؤلاء الاخرين ساحتقرك كما تحتقرها وأكثر

9 - مظهرك داخل البيت اهم بكثير من مظرهك خارجه

للاسف اغلب السيدات اللى اتزوجو
مش بيهتمو بمظهرهم داخل البيت واهم حاجه عندهم مظرهم امام الناس 
لو انتى من النوع ده 
متلوميش زوجك لما يدور على حد غيرك
لانك برضه فى مظرهك بتدورى على حد غيره حتى ولو كنتى مش قاصده ده
اهم حاجه زوجك ميجيش من شغله يلاقى أبله فضيله قاعده
فى البيت:fun_lol:
ولا مثلا  يخش يلاقيك واحد صحبه ، لابسه بنطلون ترنج من بتاعه وضاربه من فوقيه قميص قديم برضه من بتاعه وهو مباقش يلبسه .
اهتمى بمظهرك داخل البيت أكثر من مظهرك خارجه
مجرد نصيحه قد تفقدك زوجك فى يوم من الايام

10 - الكلام العاطفى

للاسف رجاله كتيير مش بتعرف تقول كلام حلو
ولما تيجى تقول كلام حلو ممكن تقوله فى وقت غلط فبيكون تأثيره العكسى اكبر من تاثيره العاطفى
يعنى مثلا مره قولت لواحد صحبى متجوز من 4 سنين
ياخدلها ورده واول ما يدخل البيت يدهالها
من حسن حظه انها كانت قالبه الشقه
وكانت فى المطبخ وتعبانه جدا 
دخل عليها المطبخ واداها الورده
خدت منه الورده ورميتها فى الحوض :new6:
الكلام الحلو مش زى الافلام تكون لسه متخانق معاها وتقولها بحبك تلاقيها اتحولت 190 درجه وخلاص هتبوسك يعنى:fun_lol:
لا طبعا الحاله النفسيه اللى هى فيها صعب تتغير فى ثانيه 
راعى الحاله النفسيه اللى هى فيها
ومرعاتك للحاله النفسيه فى حد ذاته كلام حلو
وبمجرد ما تحس ان الحاله النفسيه متظبطه ممكن تبدء فى اقامة جو عاطفى بينك وبينها

11 - طريق المواصلات

عاوز تعرف دول مخطوبين ولا متجوزين
بص الست فين
 لو مخطوبه هتلاقيها من ناحية الرصيف وخطيبها من ناحية العربيات
والعكس لو متجوزه بقالها فتره ومعاه عيل ولا اتنين :new6:
حاول ديماً تظهرلها خوفها عليك حتى وانتو بتعدو الطريق


12 - الشفره الشخصيه

لازم يكون فى شفره بينك وبينها
ولو مكنش فى شفره يبقى أكيد ناقصك حاجه
الشفره دى مهمه جدا لو عاوز تقولها حاجه معينه ومش عاوز اللى حواليك يعرفوها

يعنى ممكن مثلا لو انتو فى فرح مبسوطين اخر حاجه
ونفسك تقولها بحبك اما يمعلم تقولها بحبك
وميهمكش أى حد من الموجود
او تستبدل بحبك بأى كلمه تانيه محدش يعرف معناها غيرك انت وهى
ممكن مثلا جزر = بحبك
فى وسط الفرح مثلا وفى ناس
تقولها على فكره
انا جزر اؤى
بمعنى
انا بحبك اؤى
متتخيلش ممكن يكون ليها تأثير عليها اد ايه
ممكن بسبب الشفره دى ترجعلها زكريات يوم فرحكم
بس زى ما قولتلك اهم حاجه عشان تقول كلام حلو
تراعى الحاله النفسيه اللى هى فيها

فى النهايه


الحب هو أسمى ما يكون ولكن لا تبحث عنه
اتركه يأتى اليك 
الحب ان كان أسمى مشاعر الحياه 
فأستعجالنا له قد يتحول من اسمى مشاعر الحياه الى اسوء مشاعر فى الحياه
فلا تتعجل باقامة علاقه عاطفيه ولا تتعجل فى انهاء علاقه عاطفيه
حب بعقلك وفكر بقلبك حتى تنجح هذه العلاقه
لا تترك قلبك ان يوجهك فى الطريق الخطأ
ولا تترك عقلك ان يبعدك عن الطريق الصحيح
فاحياناً نتعمد ان نبتعد عن حب ما والسبب أن القلب يشدنا اليه
حب واستمتع بالحياه ولكن لا تتعجل ان تستمتع بها
قليل من الجنون يجعلك أفضل من احمد السقا فى فيلم افريكانو
 وقليل من الحكمه تجعلك فى الطريق السليم
وايضا قليل من التفكير الذى لا يشوبه اراء شخصيه او معتقدات فكريه يجعلك فى اول خطوه لاتخاذ قرار سليم

دمتم بحب 

not copy edit by : mina elbatal

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*



7 - مشاكل العمل

مشاكل شغلك سيبها على باب بيتك
ومشاكل بيتك سيبها على باب بيتك
ليه 
لان بيتك من المفترض انك متعتبروش لوكاندة المندره 


12 - الشفره الشخصيه

لازم يكون فى شفره بينك وبينها
ولو مكنش فى شفره يبقى أكيد ناقصك حاجه
الشفره دى مهمه جدا لو عاوز تقولها حاجه معينه ومش عاوز اللى حواليك يعرفوها

يعنى ممكن مثلا لو انتو فى فرح مبسوطين اخر حاجه
ونفسك تقولها بحبك اما يمعلم تقولها بحبك
وميهمكش أى حد من الموجود
او تستبدل بحبك بأى كلمه تانيه محدش يعرف معناها غيرك انت وهى
ممكن مثلا جزر = بحبك
فى وسط الفرح مثلا وفى ناس
تقولها على فكره
انا جزر اؤى
بمعنى
انا بحبك اؤى
متتخيلش ممكن يكون ليها تأثير عليها اد ايه
ممكن بسبب الشفره دى ترجعلها زكريات يوم فرحكم
بس زى ما قولتلك اهم حاجه عشان تقول كلام حلو
تراعى الحاله النفسيه اللى هى فيها

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههه
موتني من الضحك خاصة قضية الجزر هههههههههههههههه
بس كلام صح و مضبوط 
واحلى تقييم ليك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 2 - المبالغه فى الغيره
> 
> ...


*الله عليك يا ابو نسسسسسسسسسسسمة*
*مش ممكن من الساعة دي تطلع حكم بشكل ده*
*يا بختها نسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمة:smil15:*
*ربنا يفرحك يا مون*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 يوليو 2011)

نصائح اكثر من رااائعة
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (6 يوليو 2011)

طبعا هيك نصانح ل متزوجين عن غصب بس يلي بيحبو بعض مفيش داعي يسمعوا هيك نصايح

على عموم مرسي لك على موضوع القيم
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*
موضوع كوميدى ضحكتنى **:new6:**:new6:*
* بس شوية نصايح حلوين :t16:

*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (7 يوليو 2011)

نام كويس بعد كده يا مينا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ​​​​
> *3 - خصوصية العشاق*​
> 
> *للاسف هو انا اول شخص مش هقبل بالخصوصيه*
> ...


 
كلمات روعه يامينا بجد ميرسى كتييييييييييييير معلومات مفيده وحاوه اوى 

ميرس وربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*يا نصايحك يا مووووووون 
أوعوا حد يغلط و يسمع كلامه هههههه
جميل بجد تعيش وتكتب *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (11 يوليو 2011)

جميل جدا يامينا بجد تسلم ايديك​ وتقدر تتفضل تنام دلوقتى​


----------



## lovely dove (12 يوليو 2011)

نصايح جميلة قوي يا مينا 
عندك حق في الغالبيه العظمي منها


----------



## nannosa (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*نصايح روووووووووووعه *:286:


----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ايه النصائح الجميله دى يا مينا 

حلوه جدااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك

اجمل تقييم 
​


----------

